# Where to go from here?



## OtioseDodge (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,

In essence, I'm looking for recommendations about pieces of music to explore. To be more specific, I'm looking for pieces which have a strong affinity and resonance with Allegro movements of Mozart's concertos, particularly those for piano. Some of my favorite pieces are the Allegros of piano concertos number 5, 12, 15, 22 (this one is a bit more epic, in my opinion, but still definitely up my alley), 13, as well as his concerto for flute and harp, which is probably my favorite of all. I've been listening to these quite intensively for the past five years or so, and want to branch out to similar pieces, if these exist. I am particularly attracted to the simple, spontaneous joy that I experience in these pieces, along with the melodic complexity, the acrobatics of the protagonist instrument.

Can anyone help? I don't necessarily need to move to a new composer; maybe Mozart has other pieces which will resonate just as much. I just need a sort of road map of where to go from here.

Thanks a lot


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Once you hear even one Beethoven work, there is no turning back.
Also i would recommend some works by Sibelius.
I know that these pieces don't sound so joyful, but i think that you would enjoy these. 
Here are few Beethoven works that i think you should listen to












Here some Sibelius


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## OtioseDodge (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Jani! I'll definitely give them all a go.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I love this:


----------



## OtioseDodge (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks also Crmoor! I sense an upcoming love affair with Mr. Haydn...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm, "simple, spontaneous joy", you say? Do you know Schubert's "Trout" piano quintet? It's oh so very bubbly and perky without being annoying at all.


----------



## OtioseDodge (Jul 30, 2012)

A much belated thanks to you too, Xalto. Great suggestion.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Try Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 4, especially the first movement.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Play all of the above videos together


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Try some neoclassicism. 











Best regards, Dr


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Let's go back to the start here. You want to hear more Mozart allegro like the ones you know? Try any PC, any at all, but especially #'s 9, 10 (for 2 pianos), 14, and all of them from 17-27.

I recommend as the piece de resistance, #21. You will thank me later, but really, there's no need. :tiphat:

But outside these, his piano music is an Alladins Cave of such treasures. You have them in the solo piano, aim here for his last 3. Why spoil yourself, right? Two piano quartets, both will leave you bloated. The piano quintet, a masterpiece of confetti-at-a-wedding chucking about of tunes by the maestro.

There are so many sonatas for violin and piano that have this generosity of the creative act. 

And don't get me started on his non-piano works. Really. You'll be spending money faster than you can listen to this stuff...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

OtioseDodge said:


> the simple, spontaneous joy that I experience in these pieces, along with the melodic complexity


That's Haydn to a T. I know the piano sonatas best and can recommend those. I don't think Haydn is big on "acrobatics," but then I don't think Mozart is either, at least in my opinion and compared to other showy and taxing stuff in the piano literature.


----------

